# Bizarre tractor-trailer crash onto CN tracks in Edmonton, AB...



## jamesontheroad (May 4, 2008)

This accident happened just over a month ago in north-west Edmonton, Alberta. I didn't see it mentioned here, although that's probably because it miraculously involved the death of just one person. For reasons as yet unknown a semi drove more than 20km down the wrong side of an Alberta freeway, finally crashing off the road onto CN tracks. Dispatchers apparently averted a secondary disaster, but you'll see from the video about 2:00 in that the VIA Canadian was just a few hours from passing under the bridge where the truck came off...



Footage from CITV-TV Global Edmonton.

*j* :blink:


----------

